# What additional costs go along with a new gun purchase?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay guys, I'm 90% sure I'm going to go with a G19 or G17, more than likely the G19 as I live in CA and only can carry 10 rds anyhow (legally at least).

I've already passed the $25 test (which was super easy).

I'm looking to get a G19 or G17 for $570 plus sales tax. What other fees will in incur upon purchasing. Licensing fees? Etc? I'm guessing it depends from state to state.

Thanks!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

,,,,,ammo.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thats it?


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

If you buy any Glock be warned the factory trigger is poor. It's OK for a carry gun, but if you want to shoot well you will need to have a trigger job done. I have no idea what it would cost in CA, but in Texas it would be about $40-60$ in parts and about the same in labor if you cannot do it yourself. If the gun doesn't come with night sights you will probably want those if you ever plan to use it at night or low light. Those run about $100 here installed. Other nice parts to install on a Glock are and extended slide lock, extended magazine release and extended take down lever. If you carry you will need a holster. If you want to be able to use the gun well you will need lots of ammo for practice and a place to shoot.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

What does the night site do?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You also need a really strong, stiff belt, a really well-designed and well-made holster, and a carrier for your reload magazine.
Expect to spend at least $200.00 for the entire outfit. The cost may be more like $300.00, in the end.
If you're spending less than $175.00, you're buying a rig of insufficient quality for carry purposes.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you serious? Do you prefer a holster that goes behind the back, or one thats in the front by your junk?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> What does the night site do?


They glow in the dark. I suppose they glow in the daytime too, but they're more noticeable in the dark.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Ammo, Range fees, targets, mag loaders when you get tired of loading 16+ rounds at a time, magazins, more ammo, dillon calendars, and if you are lucky, ammo for friends and family for more target practice.

there is always, training classes, they may not be mandantory, but learning the proper use and handling of your firearm, should be considered as part of your "right" to posses a leathal wheapon.

ymmv

john


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

One gun, two guns, three guns, more
Pistols, rifles, shotguns score!
Ammo, ammo, ammo more!
It'll never end till you are poor!


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

More ammo for self defense or target range?

Whats your guys take on a laser site? Pointless and only used in the movies? and in War?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

For self defence a laser site is GREAT!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Are you serious? Do you prefer a holster that goes behind the back, or one thats in the front by your junk?


Yes, he's serious. A good holster runs close to $100, there's some thin will be in the $65-$70 range that aren't bad.

As for location, behind the back is bad, and "in front by your junk" shouldn't be done until you are confident that you aren't going to blow your junk off, especially with a Glock.

Typically, the best place for a holster is on your side or slighly behind the point of your hip.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Purchase a firearm, that you DON'T have to change everything on.....why purchase a firearm, that has to be changed....there are plenty of choices that don't need any changing, ie. more money....


Dragonheart said:


> If you buy any Glock be warned the factory trigger is poor. It's OK for a carry gun, but if you want to shoot well you will need to have a trigger job done. I have no idea what it would cost in CA, but in Texas it would be about $40-60$ in parts and about the same in labor if you cannot do it yourself. If the gun doesn't come with night sights you will probably want those if you ever plan to use it at night or low light. Those run about $100 here installed. Other nice parts to install on a Glock are and extended slide lock, extended magazine release and extended take down lever. If you carry you will need a holster. If you want to be able to use the gun well you will need lots of ammo for practice and a place to shoot.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Purchase a firearm, that you DON'T have to change everything on.....why purchase a firearm, that has to be changed....there are plenty of choices that don't need any changing, ie. more money....


what firearm would that be?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

For revolvers:

Gun
holsters (you will end up buying several before you decide which is best)
Ammo
hearing protection
shooting glasses
cleaning materials
oil
targets

For autos, add:

Magazines (for holding bullets, not for reading)
recoil springs (cheap and not required often)


Holsters can add up to some serious money and everyone seems to buy several before they are happy.

Ammo is the single largest expense (if you practice).

And if the range is a good ways off, gasoline can be the bigger expense.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Just outta curiosity, why so many holsters?

I live in CA, so I'm guessing one, maybe two holsters will be enough as really the only time I'd be able to use them, is if stuff hit the fan!? Right?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> what firearm would that be?


No one has any real way of knowing, firearms are personal objects. While I get what BerettaBone is saying IE get a gun the way you want it, you don't really know yet what you want, or like, or won't like.

Stock Glocks aren't that bad, if you're just going to do casual range shooting etc. Most guns can use a good trigger job regardless of make and model.



TheLAGuy said:


> Just outta curiosity, why so many holsters?
> 
> I live in CA, so I'm guessing one, maybe two holsters will be enough as really the only time I'd be able to use them, is if stuff hit the fan!? Right?


Again, holsters are a very personal things, pending on body type and make/model of firearm, it can take some trial and error to find "the right holster" for you.

It's not uncommon for those that are "into carry" to end up with a half dozen holsters or more.

As you're in LA, don't sweat the carry/holster issue as you're not going to get a permit any time soon.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

What else would you use a gun for rather than casual shooting? I mean they're for protection but hopefully you dont have to go that far, right?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dragonheart said:


> If you buy any Glock be warned the factory trigger is poor. It's OK for a carry gun, but if you want to shoot well you will need to have a trigger job done. .


??? Um no, the factory glock triggers are fine...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> What else would you use a gun for rather than casual shooting? I mean they're for protection but hopefully you dont have to go that far, right?


Competition, training, high volumes of "casual shooting" and more advanced training classes...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> ??? Um no, the factory glock triggers are fine...


I think they suck. :watching:


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Since you didn't mention CCW, I assume this will be a home defense/range pistol ? Before you get into buying accesories, buy a good supply of ammo and practice as much as possible. If you don't have alot a experience with fireams, get some good quality instruction. I would start off simple, then work you way into other accessories. For home defense, I would recommend night sights and a weapon flashlight. Lasers have their uses, but you cannot identify a target in the dark with one. I prefer Meprolight nightsights. They are less expensive than Trijicon and burn bright for years. For the price, you can't beat Streamlights TLR-3. You can get them all day for under $70. If you want a decent belt holster try Fobus. They are simple and tough(made in Israel). They also have mag carriers. Blackhawk also makes very good single/double mag carriers. If you want leather, try Galco or DeSantis. They're stuff is well made and reasonably priced.

As a fellow Kalifornian and a law enforcement officer, I advise you not to alter the firearm in any way. Adding a set of night sights is fine, but intenal alterations are trouble if you intend to use it for defense. Prosecuting attorneys have a field day with altered firearms. Trigger work is fine if it's to be used strictly for taget shooting, but you may need it one day to defend yourself.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Owning a gun is not cheap. Becoming proficient with one is even less so.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> Since you didn't mention CCW, I assume this will be a home defense/range pistol ? Before you get into buying accesories, buy a good supply of ammo and practice as much as possible. If you don't have alot a experience with fireams, get some good quality instruction. I would start off simple, then work you way into other accessories. For home defense, I would recommend night sights and a weapon flashlight. Lasers have their uses, but you cannot identify a target in the dark with one. I prefer Meprolight nightsights. They are less expensive than Trijicon and burn bright for years. For the price, you can't beat Streamlights TLR-3. You can get them all day for under $70. If you want a decent belt holster try Fobus. They are simple and tough(made in Israel). They also have mag carriers. Blackhawk also makes very good single/double mag carriers. If you want leather, try Galco or DeSantis. They're stuff is well made and reasonably priced.
> 
> As a fellow Kalifornian and a law enforcement officer, I advise you not to alter the firearm in any way. Adding a set of night sights is fine, but intenal alterations are trouble if you intend to use it for defense. Prosecuting attorneys have a field day with altered firearms. Trigger work is fine if it's to be used strictly for taget shooting, but you may need it one day to defend yourself.


Yes thanks for the advice, I don't plan on altering the gun. I''m not going to have a CCW license and I live in Kali. What exactly do the night sites do for you?

Are you a police officer? Thanks again!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Nights sights aid in lining up your sights on a target at low light levels. They are fairly useless in total darkness(you must be able to ID the target). Some prefer a weapon mounted light, while others prefer a hand held light. I've trained and am comfortable with either. They both have their pros & cons. It comes down to how the firearm is used. Night sights are not worth the cost on a range only firearm, but as I said earlier, you might need it for defense, so why not have some cheap insurance ?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

So do the sights...


VAMarine said:


> I think they suck. :watching:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> I think they suck. :watching:


What do you prefer? Cheap SPringfields?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> What do you prefer? Cheap SPringfields?


In some cases, yes. But I generally prefer more expensive HKs or more expensive 1911s, but that doesn't matter. We're not talking about getting a gun for me and my preferences are going to be different than most here.

I have no issue with spending $50-$100 etc to upgrade a Glock trigger. I have certain preferences so that I'm going to change a number of things on pretty much anything I buy...that's life.

Go buy your G19, start shooting the heck out of it, if there's something you don't like you can change it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> Are you serious? Do you prefer a holster that goes behind the back, or one thats in the front by your junk?


on the strong side or crossdraw or shoulder holster under a coat jacket
not in front and 
not in the back - unless you are standing all day and not sitting down


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

hideit said:


> on the strong side or crossdraw or shoulder holster under a coat jacket
> not in front and
> not in the back - unless you are standing all day and not sitting down


What's your preference? Probably depends on the situation.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

hideit said:


> on the strong side or crossdraw or shoulder holster under a coat jacket
> not in front and
> not in the back - unless you are standing all day and not sitting down


Under an un-tucked shirt I find that just in front of the hip tells less and is less likely to get bumped into.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Packard said:


> Under an un-tucked shirt I find that just in front of the hip tells less and is less likely to get bumped into.


Have you been at a party when someone stumbled into you? Probably awkward!


----------



## SigShooter599 (Dec 5, 2012)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> For self defence a laser site is GREAT!!


Hate to differ but you're better off to learn to shoot than to buy a gadget. Learn to shoot, buy the toy later...


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

So when do you know your experienced enough? I dont get the last comment.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> [Holster-position] preference? Probably depends on the situation.


No, it doesn't.
Experiment to find the best holster location for yourself, and _always carry your pistol in that same place_.
If you switch it around, it won't be where you're reaching for it, when you need it in a save-your-life panic.



TheLAGuy said:


> So when do you know your experienced enough?...


You are an experienced shooter when you can quickly and consistently hit the place at which you're aiming, at any distance from face-to-face out to at least 25 yards.
You also need to know how to strip, clean, and reassemble your gun, quickly and efficiently.
It helps, also, to know the applicable laws concerning guns, both state and federal.

*Lasers:*
A laser will not help you shoot. If you do not have control over your pistol, the laser will only "dance" all over your target. This is very confusing, visually, to the shooter.
A laser can help you to practice your trigger control. If you can keep the laser's spot in the same place, all the way through your trigger press, your shooting will improve.
A laser may seem worthwhile, but if your fundamental shooting skills are not fully developed (see "experienced," above), it is merely a confusing gimmick.
A wiser man than I once said: "No gimmick, gadget, or miracle-of-the-week will ever absolve you from the need to learn and to practice good fundamental shooting skills."


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No, it doesn't.
> Experiment to find the best holster location for yourself, and _always carry your pistol in that same place_.
> If you switch it around, it won't be where you're reaching for it, when you need it in a save-your-life panic.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, how many times have you had to bust out your weapon from your holster in a pinch?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No, it doesn't.
> Experiment to find the best holster location for yourself, and _always carry your pistol in that same place_.
> If you switch it around, it won't be where you're reaching for it, when you need it in a save-your-life panic.


There's a lot of truth in this. I've seen plenty of students/competitors not able to consistently get their hand on their holster after responding to a stimulus. Not saying that it's due to multiple holster locations, but it does follow suit with "Hick's Law" and that multiple options = increased reaction times and having to think about where the gun is is going to further hamper speed of draw.

However, with enough time and training/practice I know many people that carry multiple ways. I know a lot of officers that have to carry strong side in a duty rig but carry other ways while off duty.

I've been complimented in the pat about how well I access my gun etc. and I attribute a lot of that to the gun being worn the same place regardless of which guns I'm carrying, I'm currently carrying in a different method than what has been the norm, but I make a point to do several draw-stroke presentations when holstering the gun and a couple "air gun draws" throughout the day as well as visualizing the drawing process and mentally reviewing my gun's position etc...

But I digress, the OP of this thread has about as much to worry about holsters as I have to worry about zombie's from Mars attacking on the 8th day of the week. HE LIVES IN CALIFORNIA IN LA COUNTY, HE WILL NOT BE GETTING A CARRY PERMIT, and I doubt very much that he will be putting in for any non-resident permits any time soon....

It's all good to think about, but lets not get overly fixated on holster issues until he at least buys a damn gun....I'm beginning to think the zombie martian attack is more likely to occur at this rate.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Precisely!
Thanks guys for the comments, you guys rock!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how many times have you had to bust out your weapon from your holster in a pinch?


Thousands of times in competition.
Twice, in real life.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

hud35500 said:


> As a fellow Kalifornian and a law enforcement officer, I advise you not to alter the firearm in any way. Adding a set of night sights is fine, but intenal alterations are trouble if you intend to use it for defense. Prosecuting attorneys have a field day with altered firearms. Trigger work is fine if it's to be used strictly for taget shooting, but you may need it one day to defend yourself.


Can you point to a documented case of such making a difference in trial? I hear this a lot. But to date, have not seen such. Even Mas Ayoob hasn't found such definitively.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I ended up getting the Beretta PX4 storm 9mm, i liked the extra safety considering its my first firearm, I was on the fence between the glock g17 and the Beretta. I figure its a good start and get some more weaponry within the next year.

Thanks again for all the advice! You guys helped me out.


----------

